# Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?



## boettchi (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo ,
bin gerade dabei einen Schwimmteich zu bauen.
Möchte Verlegesand als Teichsubstrat verwenden.
Jetzt habe ich mir die Frage gestellt bei welchem Gefälle der Sand ins rutschen kommen kann. und wie ich das eventuell verhindere.Könnten Steine oder Sandsäcke es verhindern? Habe auf 1m ca 15cm Gefälle.
Und sollte ich vor dem befüllen des Teiches den Sand anfeuchten damit er dort bleibt wo er ist und nicht weggespült wird .
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## martin karstens (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Habe zwar noch keine praktische Erfahrung, bin selbst in der Planungsphase. Bei einem Zugang in den Schwimmteich kann es wohl ein wenig zum rutschen kommen. Wenn es nicht begangen/ betreten wird hätte ich da keine Bedenken ( wenn nicht gerade ein Bachlauf zuviel Wasserströmung erzeugt).


----------



## boettchi (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Der Schwimmbereich ist durch Betonmauern abgetrennt die ca 45 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche enden. Der Zugang ist über eine Treppe realisiert. Dort soll auch kein Sand hin. Habe mir am Anfang auch keine Sorgen gemacht . Jetzt liegt aber Folie drin und ich finde das ist ganz schön glatt. Soll ich eigentlich den ganzen Teich mit Verlegesand füllen oder reicht der Bereich am Ufer bis ca 50cm.
Hab gerade ausgerechnet das ich mindestens 30 Tonnen Sand brauche bei 300 qm  . 
MFG


----------



## martin karstens (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Bei der Abdeckung des Teichgrundes da scheiden sich die Geister. Benutze hier mal die Suchfunktion mit "Teichgrund" als Begriff. Wird der Schwimmteich mit einem Filtergraben a la NaturaGart betrieben? Wo soll abgesogen werden?
Welche Farbe hat die Teichfolie?
Durch Sand bzw. Rundkiesel auf dem Teichgrund wirkt der Teich heller, als mit nackter dunkler Folie.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Hi,
nach meiner Kenntnis hat Sand an Luft einen Schüttwinkel von 30°. Unter Wasser sind wir sicher bei den Tipps für Gefälle mit 45°. So wie Boettchi schrieb, gilt das natürlich nicht für "begangene" Zonen. Da wird das Material "breitgetreten", an dieser Stelle braucht man mit Schüttwinkeln also nicht zu arbeiten. Schau al bei Thias' threads nach,der hat einen 100 m² Schwimmteich, und viele Fragen in dieser Richtung beantwortet. Mein Eindruck von seinen Antworten: Auf dem Boden soviel Kies wie nötig, Wände im Schwimm- bzw. Nutzungsbereich lieber massiv gestalten (z. B. über Folie verputzen).


----------



## boettchi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Hallo,
nochmal eine Frage zu den Schüttwinkeln.
Soll das Grad oder Prozent bedeuten.
Bei 45 Grad sind das pro Meter gleich 1 Meter Gefälle .
Das kommt mir aber sehr steil vor.
Wie soll der Sand da halten???


MFG Marcel


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

hi, 
schütte mal trockenen sand auf einen haufen, dann hast du ohne wasser schon fast 45 Grad, natürlich kann man diese Zahl nicht so ernst nehmen,da es bei der kleinsten bewegung zum rutschen kommt aber ich denke im Teich kann man locker 15-20 Grad ohne bedenken anschütten. ich selber habe an manchen kleinen stellen auch ca. 15 grad, und es klappt super, man muss daran denken, dass nasser sand ja viel dichter zusammenliegt als trockener (mach nen eimer halb voll sand und lass wasser rein, rühre ein wenig, und schon ist der sand um bis zu 2-3 cm gesunken, je nach staubanteil im sand)und dadurch nicht so schnell rutscht, sondern vielmehr zusammenpappt.
gruß paddy


----------



## boettchi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Hallo,
ihr habt mich überzeugt.
Am Donnerstag kommen erstmal 30 Tonnen Sand und da werden wir es ja sehen.
Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.
Muß mal sagen das Forum ist einfach super hier.
      

Viele Grüße aus Mühlhausen


----------



## günter-w (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab wann kommt Verlegesand ins rutschen?*

Hallo Marcel,
Uferbreite 1m bis 30cm Gefälle dann bleibt der Sand 0/2 liegen. Was steiler ist, als zweite Terasse ausbilden. Sand verdichten Planzen reinsetzen und mit Kies 8/16 bis Kornstärke abdecken. Dann wird der Sand durch Wellenbewegungen nicht weggespült. Zur Kannnte am Schwimmbereich nochmals gegen abrutschen sichern. Hier wurden ja schon einige Möglichkeiten beschrieben. Sandstärke zum Pflanzen ca. 15- 20cm.Im Einsteigsbereich keinen Sand aufbringen,Sonnst ist die Wassertrübung vorprogrammiert und der Sand landet am Boden im Schwimmbereich.Am sichersten sind Steinstufen und das Geländer nicht vergessen im Waaser wird das recht schnell glatt.


----------

